# Ps4? Xbox 1?



## GKID69 (Sep 10, 2013)

Pick 1 ps4 or Xbox 1


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2013)

neither appeal to me the design on both look horrific


----------



## Greensome (Sep 12, 2013)

Really don't understand why anyone at this forum would want to put an online camera and mic in their living room. I'd go with PS4 if I have to choose between the two.

The whole online issue, accounts, having so much of one's information transferred to Micro$oft and God knows who else... it really is a bit Orwellian to me... and I don't think I've ever used that term before.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 12, 2013)

seriously... the new xbox is called xbox 1?

wow

hurry up and come out GTA5 so I can play you 12 hours a day for 8 months, then finally give up the damn xbox!!!!!

and yes, is xbox still adament about needing a camera, AND to have it hooked up in order to go online?????.. in that case, whats stopping people from putting a piece of tape over the camera and pointing it into the corner... or at a gore pic or something. fuck em.


----------



## Greensome (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't been following the, "xBone" in forever, but I believe they made some changes here and there, all of which I know little to nothing about.

I do believe however, that yes you must maintain internet check ins every so often or you won't even be able to use your, "xBone". They can lock you out of your own games. F that digital shit. I'm happy to have physical copies of my games that I don't need anyone's permission to use.


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2013)

you dont need the camera hooked up they changed that


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 12, 2013)

Screw microsuck. 
Here is a fair breakdown of some of their policies on used/borrowed games.
http://www.technobuffalo.com/2013/06/07/xbox-one-used-borrowed-games/

Sony has always been a leader in the market since they came out because they give
customers what they want in a system without setting stupid restrictions.

I wish I could say that about Micro and Nintendo, but it's just not the way it is. In this day and age
who puts out a disc based system that cant play a dvd let alone a bluray? Nintendo does.... 

PS4 all the way.


----------



## loquacious (Sep 12, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> Screw microsuck.
> Here is a fair breakdown of some of their policies on used/borrowed games.
> http://www.technobuffalo.com/2013/06/07/xbox-one-used-borrowed-games/
> 
> ...


Sony doesn't give a shit about it's fans and neither does Microsoft! So quit with the stupid fanboy shit. I will go with the Xbox 1 first and maybe PS4 later (will use friends first). By the by, DVD is dead technology and Blu-ray is on it's death bed.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 12, 2013)

Microsoft changed the policy on connecting via internet ever 24 hours.

Also changed the used games policy... But whats to stop them from putting the policies back on once you buy it?

In any case. By the time the new consoles come out, there's already goin to be a Computer that's 3x better than both of them.(because that's basically what they are... Computers)

And at that point, you might as well get a Computer... Fuck all that Hype


----------



## Greensome (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry man, I've been hearing this since DivX came out. "Don't buy DVD they're dead". Wrong. DVD survived multiple failed formats (UMD, HD-DVD, MD, etc) and continues to survive well into the HD age. It is the format standard for digital media. Bar none.

BTW, I'm NOT a Sony fanboy. I could care less. But I will say that they market so much better on games than MS, and they are satisfied enough selling a physical product without requiring some type of Scientology type contract and monitoring.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 12, 2013)

Digital Downloads are the new thing Patrick... Get out from under your rock and Sell those DVDs before they're not worth Air..


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 12, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Sony doesn't give a shit about it's fans and neither does Microsoft! So quit with the stupid fanboy shit. I will go with the Xbox 1 first and maybe PS4 later (will use friends first). By the by, DVD is dead technology and Blu-ray is on it's death bed.


No kidding about fanboy shit.

Buy your Xbox I really dont care, but the difference is in the hardware and the stupid restrictions.

Btw, the Wii has been around a long time already, so it was here when dvd's were still viable in the market,
yet unlike real machines that allowed playing blurays when they were still new on the scene Nin opted not
to include such a basic function (dvd playback) let alone newer tech (bluray playback).

I dont buy dvd's but the point still stands that the Wii could never play them, is that giving people functionality
they expect in a console?

Is it not ridiculous to even suggest someone cannot play a borrowed game, even more so leave the decision
to game vendors who want/need more sales? You know, those same vendors who without them there would not be
a console to sell?

Think Sega, they had trouble getting companies to design games for them, where are they now?

You're not talking to a fanboy, you're are talking to a techboy who has been a gamer since coleco/atari.


----------



## GKID69 (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad ppl finally started talking on here. IMO ps4 all the way. Was never a fan of Xbox..  Gotta grab mine this upcoming November. Tons of ppl will be converting to ps4 from Xbox tho thats what I think


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm still undecided have to see what's what when people start getting them.


----------



## loquacious (Sep 12, 2013)

Greensome said:


> Sorry man, I've been hearing this since DivX came out. "Don't buy DVD they're dead". Wrong. DVD survived multiple failed formats (UMD, HD-DVD, MD, etc) and continues to survive well into the HD age. It is the format standard for digital media. Bar none.
> 
> BTW, I'm NOT a Sony fanboy. I could care less. But I will say that they market so much better on games than MS, and they are satisfied enough selling a physical product without requiring some type of Scientology type contract and monitoring.


Just because you latch on and won't let go does not mean that DVD's are not dead. Streaming and downloads are here and not going anywhere. I can play Blu-Ray quality movies on my PC without the need for a Blu-ray player.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 12, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Just because you latch on and won't let go does not mean that DVD's are not dead. Streaming and downloads are here and not going anywhere. I can play Blu-Ray quality movies on my PC without the need for a Blu-ray player.


Exactly HAHAHAHAHAHA lol


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 13, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Just because you latch on and won't let go does not mean that DVD's are not dead. Streaming and downloads are here and not going anywhere. I can play Blu-Ray quality movies on my PC without the need for a Blu-ray player.


Yup and I can stream bluray quality movies and shows straight to my tv without the need for a pc or a bluray player.
Isn't it great when new products include the technology people actually want?

Its all relative to the tech of the time and whether it is incorporated in the new devices or not.


----------



## Greensome (Sep 13, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Just because you latch on and won't let go does not mean that DVD's are not dead. Streaming and downloads are here and not going anywhere. I can play Blu-Ray quality movies on my PC without the need for a Blu-ray player.


What on Earth are you talking about? Latch on? I can't remember the last time I used a DVD.


----------



## GKID69 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol where the hell did all this crap come from? This is only ps4 and Xbox 1 talk.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 13, 2013)

cant we all just get along lol.take your anger out on pedestrians in gta5


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 13, 2013)

If this was a real Poll it would have 2 more answers to it.

3. PC

4. Neither

That's because 9/10 people are saying PC.. The other 10% aren't even sure because they're waiting for them to come out, to see what their friends get, to get a good visual on what they can do, what games look like while playing, whether they'll brake down within the first few months of playing like the 360 and PS3... "Rings of Death" Bullshit

I advise everyone to wait atleast a year after they come out for that reason alone. Also because there will be a bigger voriety of games and you'll be able to get them cheaper and or used... Instead of HAVE TO buy them new and at full price...


----------



## GKID69 (Sep 13, 2013)

Why would I include anything but the newest? Ps4 and Xbox 1 are the newest consoles coming out. That's the question I don't go on ur poll and tell u how it works. Punk


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## thetester (Sep 13, 2013)

There is a lot of anger over which toy is better.


----------



## GKID69 (Sep 16, 2013)

lol theres anger everywhere. But there shouldent b any here bc were all Baked.


----------



## CrixMix (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm glad these new systems don't have me drooling like past systems but im scared it means im getting old


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 21, 2013)

Gotta say Ps4,been on playstation since they came out,never owned an xbox,,dont believe I will either,unless they provide something groundbreakingly innovative to the paradigm of console gaming,Xbox 1 hasnt done that yet IMO.It seems like Microsoft was trying for something new yet had to revamp.Looking forward to Ps4.


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

Both of the New consoles look Ugly As Sin!! I still want 1 of each though..Lol..
But i won't be buying anytime soon...will wait long time for Price drop and all the issues to be ironed out
Have heard that Microsoft back tracked on always on(Net) policy? I don't Game online and im sure thousands of
others don't either..
I'm still enjoying my XBOX(Modded 320GB HDD) and Nintendo Gamecube(Just building my collection up again..Resi Evil 0/1/2/3/Veronica/4
on my 3rd yr of F1 on xBox360-Slim(250GB HDD) and just started playing Dead Space3(Hope they DO make another1) and last but not least F1 Championship Edition(Yes it's OLD) and Resi 5 on Ps3-Slim(120Gb HDD)

The real issue with Microsoft and Sony is will the next Gen truly be next Gen?...cuz to me games on the 360 n Ps3 still look Awesome...

Will just have to wait and see.....

Gamer since Spec48k and C64 days


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

cc2012 said:


> Both of the New consoles look Ugly As Sin!! I still want 1 of each though..Lol..
> But i won't be buying anytime soon...will wait long time for Price drop and all the issues to be ironed out
> Have heard that Microsoft back tracked on always on(Net) policy? I don't Game online and im sure thousands of
> others don't either..
> ...


im thinking the same thing, the ps3 and the 360 havent been used to their full potential yet.. i feel like the next gens are jumping the gun a little.. gta5 proves that the current systems can still be pushed.. i got almost a day into gta5 and i still dont have the whole map showing in the menu. that game is huge


----------



## GKID69 (Sep 26, 2013)

Its been like 10 years bro they need to step it up


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 27, 2013)

10yrs...OMG! since Ps3/xBox360 came on to the scene..Yeah but will it be a step up?? I mean impressive, not just a little bit better Graphics..know what i mean...like the first time played Bio Shock or Formula1..i know loads titles that just blew me away at the Time...but i still go back to my XBOX and GameCube..least couple times a week..only console i don't miss is the Ps2..it just didn't shine..well to me(at that point into the Dreamcast) and tis a shame Sega killed it off, with bad Advertising and such...but it still rocked and the Graphics Pooped on the Ps2..IMO

Will Def get the xBox1(surely Microsoft could've come up with a better Name) and will get the Ps4 but after a long wait, price drops, Slimmed down and no RROD or YLD or whatever the colour of Death was on the Ps3....


----------



## Joshuap781 (Sep 28, 2013)

Been down with play station since day one and don't see that changing!! Ps4 for me


----------



## Nodgman (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah ps4 for me too... But its strange because i know 4 box users for every 1 ps3 user... so the this poll isnt adding up...


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nodgman said:


> Yeah ps4 for me too... But its strange because i know 4 box users for every 1 ps3 user... so the this poll isnt adding up...


lol it's been opposite for me. I know aloe of ppl who have Xbox and will be stepping up to ps4


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Oct 26, 2013)

got the xbox one day one edition preorderd and paid in full cant wait until launch, and halo 5.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 27, 2013)

When I do get one it'll be x box. Just want to wait and see what all the fuss is about first.


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 27, 2013)

Xbox 1 is trash lol


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Nov 10, 2013)

ps4 is trash. sony is never going to make a new playstation again. xbox is going to blow it out of the water. here is why i chose xbox.
Sup everyone. For a while now I wanted to make a full X1 features list, a single place to find all of the console's advantages. Many of these advantages haven't been discussed for some time, and as such may have been forgotten by many of those interested in the X1. As such I thought I would post such a list here. Please feel free to add anything you believe I may have forgotten and to discuss said features. Let me know what you think. Let's begin shall we?



Dedicated servers for all games &#8211; Pretty self explanatory, dedicated servers offered by way of the Azure platform. The will be the backbone by which Xbox Live operates the 34m 50s mark is where dedicated is discussed. Ihttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVYjSo3GJ3I&t=34m50s , http://www.destructoid.com/xbox-one-dedicated-servers-for-all-multiplayer-games-263667.phtml


AZURE, extremely powerful 320k+ server network &#8211; Azure, one of the largest and most powerful server clusters in the world. Employed by many Fortune 500 companies, thousands of data centers across the world should offer relatively lag free experiences, regardless of location. http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-azure/


Cloud computing gameplay benefits &#8211; A function of Azure capabilities, offers developers the ability to enhance gameplay of X1 titles via first hand use of Azure servers. Through data offloading, it is possible to free otherwise dedicated resources. Current games such as Forza 5 and Titanfall will use these capabilities to offer more lifelike A.I. In the case of Forza, allows human A.I such as ghosts to be used as driver A.I for CPU opponents. For titles such as Dead Rising 3, allows thousands of on-screen objects at once (zombies), while offering an experience free of load screens, even for massive fully realized environments such as those in DR3. http://www.respawn.com/news/lets-talk-about-the-xbox-live-cloud/ , http://news.xbox.com/2013/08/xbox-one-cloud-feature


Cloud media storage &#8211; Each XBL user will have access to cloud storage as well as the storage offered via the X1&#8217;s 500gb HD. Copies of every game you own will be stored on the cloud. This offers numerous benefits which will be discussed later. In addition to gaming related data, media such as your music, videos, apps etc can be stored on the cloud. MS has dubbed the storage potential as nearly &#8220;unlimited&#8221;. http://www.informationweek.com/clou...one-to-offer-unlimited-cloud-storag/240159089


8 controllers concurrently (single console LAN parties) &#8211; While this may seem like a small benefit, if offers the potential for single console LAN events. Great for college or a night out with friends. Offered only on the X1. http://www.forbes.com/sites/andyrobertson/2013/09/04/xbox-one-8-controller-support/ , http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/09/03/xbox-one-to-support-eight-controllers-at-once


External HDD support* &#8211; *Allows the X1 to use external HD&#8217;s as expanded storage. Should support up to the 3TB maximum currently available. USB 3.0 compatibility.
" The Xbox One will ship with the 500 GB hard drive, all of them have that," Hryb said. "The future plan is for definitely to support external storage much like we do on the Xbox 360. My understanding is that feature will not be there at launch, because the team is working on some other things, but it definitely is on the list. I don't know when it will come in, though."

http://majornelson.com/cast/2013/09/01/pax-podcast-2013/, http://www.techradar.com/us/news/gaming/consoles /xbox-one-early-adopters-will-need-to-wait-for-external-hard-drive-support-1177476


DLNA support &#8211; X1 supports the DLNA standard, a standard shared by many home networked devices. Allows each device to access and share the data between fellow DLNA devices. Without DLNA, sharing of data between networked devices would be a matter of complicated permissions, subnets etc as is par for home networking. DLNA simplifies that process.http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/11/01/xbox-one-supports-audio-cd-playback-and-dlna-streaming


QR Code scanning (DLC, XBL cards etc) &#8211; Will allow the Xbox One to scan QR codes. QR codes can be used in many ways. Some examples include linking to various websites, linking to information or promotional goods, as well as being used in-lieu of the 16 digit codes that currently must be typed in to redeem DLC, add-ons etc. Demonstrations have shown under 5 seconds to process.http://majornelson.com/2013/11/06/how-fast-is-to-redeem-a-code-on-xbox-one/


CD support* &#8211; *Audio CD support, pretty standard stuff. Should include playback of many well known codec formats. http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/11/01/xbox-one-supports-audio-cd-playback-and-dlna-streaming


MP3 support* &#8211; *Support for mp3 devices/libraries such as iPods and a plethora of other devices. Pretty standard stuff here again. http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2304814/xbox-one-will-support-dlna-mp3-and-audio-cd


Background music while gaming supported &#8211; The X1 like the 360 will allow for personal music libraries to be streamed in-lieu of in-game background music whenever preferred.http://www.ign.com/blogs/finalverdict/2013/11/03/xbox-one-surprises-where-playstation-4-disappoints


Self publishing - A feature sure to be the boon of small developers/publishers and indie developers alike. This will allow content creators to forgoe the complicated process of finding a publisher and awaiting certification. In other words, opens the doors for many indie devs or creative upstarts to create content for the X1.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...x-one-indie-developer-self-publishing-program


3D facial rendering (your face on your in-game character) &#8211; A feature added to the base capabilities of X1 dev kits themselves. Allows for a 3D render of a person&#8217;s face and/or body to be used in relation to game content. This will allow for gamer&#8217;s to use their own face on their in-game characters. How fun would it be to play a large open world game such as Fallout or The Elder Scolls as yourself?
" He showed a Kinectic produced mask of his own face that can the be mapped to in-game models. Rather than the gamer pic versions of yourself in games like Rainbow Six, you can now import your own face geometry and even your BMI onto character models in the games. The whole game also tracks your face during gameplay and will reproduce your real life facial expressions on the in game models.All these features are so-called system level features and will be available to any game that chooses to use them."
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/07/20/the-future-of-xbox


1080p video conferencing &#8211; The Kinect 2 can capture in 1080p. This feature will likely see the most use during Skype video chat for instance. http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/microsofts-new-kinect-is-official/


Wifi Direct &#8211; A protocol akin to Bluetooth yet far faster. Allows direct connection of various devices such as smartphones, tablets etc. Wifi Direct has a throughput speed of 250mb&#8217;s, this is in comparison to the 25mb&#8217;s throughput speed of Bluetooth 4.0.http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2013/05/21/microsoft-introduces-xbox/ ,http://www.pcworld.com/article/208778/Wi_Fi_Direct_vs_Bluetooth_4_0_A_Battle_for_Supremacy.html


Pad passing and remote play &#8211; A feature designed to allow your friends to take part in or help you with your own game playthroughs. If you were stuck at a certain part of the game, you could allow your friend to remotely play though that section for you. This is simply one example of such a feature. http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/25/report-xbox-one-remote-play/,http://www.gametrailers.com/side-mission/52940/report-xbox-one-will-have-remote-play-talking-kinect


Every X1 console supports dev kit functionalities* &#8211; *This feature ties directly into the self publishing capabilities of the X1. This allows any retail X1 to replicate or emulate the debug standards necessary for X1 sotware development. Will no doubt be a boon to content creators abroad. http://kotaku.com/microsoft-every-xbox-one-can-be-used-to-make-games-up-898750954, http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/20/xbox-one-retail-debug-delay/


No disc swapping required due to all games being stored on cloud as well as console.* &#8211; *MShas stated that a copy of any licensed digital title owned by the user will be likewise stored in the cloud as well. This will allow for seamless and discless game swapping. http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/license (valid post update), http://news.xbox.com/2013/08/xbox-one-digital-games-and-live-gold


Dolby 7.1 audio and wideband audio chat support* - *" Xbox One Wireless Controller&#8217;s new expansion port dramatically expands the data transfer rate between the controller and console. Combined with Skype&#8217;s audio codec, this enables crystal-clear digital audio with the Xbox One Chat Headset, both capturing and rendering speech at 24 KHz PCM, which is triple the rendering sample rate and a 50 percent capture rate improvement over Xbox 360 headsets. And, as we shared before, the Xbox One Chat Headset comes with every Xbox One console. " http://news.xbox.com/2013/08/xbox-one-audio


Independent Dolby 7.1 audio, chat channels* &#8211; *This is a large part of the reason current Dolby headsets will be incompatible with the X1 controller. MS has stated that game audio can still be streamed to current X360 Dolby headsets, but chat functionality will not be supported. This is due to the fact that the X1 controller&#8217;s mic port itself supports and streams audio in Dolby 7.1 as well.http://www.techradar.com/us/news/ga...m-voice-quality-thanks-to-skype-codec-1176683, http://www.computerandvideogames.com/414900/xbox-one-headset-controller-charge-kit-detailed/


Highly customized matchmaking preferences* &#8211; *MS has stated that the X1 will have a plethora of user customizable matchmaking filters. These filters will include things such as filtering based on connection quality, language, location and distance from the gamer, skill tiers, conduct and player behavior etc. http://news.xbox.com/2013/07/games-smartmatch-feature


Intelligent new Rep system, filters that can punish douchebags, griefers, cheaters* &#8211; *Will allow gamer to separate themselves from those that detract from the gaming experience. This system will also MS to more easily identify those that consistently worsen the gameplay experience for various reason. Safeguards have been set in place to make sure that gamers cannot simply attempt to report or cause trouble for anyone they choose. This will make sure gamers do not abuse the system by attempting to report those that beat them in completive games for instance http://news.xbox.com/2013/07/games-reputation-feature


Match queuing &#8211; A function of the X1&#8217;s snap functionality. Search for new matches in your games while using another app, snap back upon match start.http://news.xbox.com/2013/07/games-smartmatch-feature


1000 friends on friends list* &#8211; *Pretty self explanatory, expands the XBL friends list from 100 users to 1000. http://news.xbox.com/2013/10/xbox-one-friends-and-multiplayer,http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/21/4352904/xbox-one-will-allow-users-to-have-1000-xbox-live-friends


Auto loading of custom preferences and control schemes* &#8211; *The Kinect 2 can recognize the person that picks up the controller and then auto load their preferred settings or customizations.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi5kMNfgDS4 (shown on video)


Fluid achievement system offers specialized achievements which devs can add over time* &#8211; *While offering achievements for things such as TV programs, this feature will also allow devs to add new achievements to titles at their preference. Will also allows for special achievements such as those that can only be earned through multiple steps or only on certain holidays. These are just examples mind you. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/may13/05-21xboxpr.aspx, http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/11/xbox-one-to-introduce-media-achievements-for-watching-video/


Voice commands &#8211; Pretty self explanatory. Navigate through your preferred media, change games or apps, power down your console etc via voice commands. How many ways voice commands will come into play remains to be seen. http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/08/xbox-one-neat-features/, http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/microsofts-new-kinect-is-official/


Motion control of X1, TV etc* - *Will allow users to navigate through their various media, navigate through the dashboard, and do things such as change channels on their TV etc though motion control inputs like hand gestures. http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/microsofts-new-kinect-is-official/


Smartglass capabilities* &#8211; *Will allow users to take advantage of Smartglass technology. This will allow for expanded gameplay options and benefits when linked to compatible devices such as smartphones or tablets. Examples include calling in airstrikes etc on Dead Rising 3. Will surely see much use in the future. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/may13/05-21xboxpr.aspx


Instant Switching / multi-tasking* &#8211; *Also referred to as Snap capability. The X1 dash allows for instantaneous switching from one form of media to another, while also allowing for multitasking. Gamers can still play games during background downloads or installations for instance. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/may13/05-21xboxpr.aspx


Access and play your digital library from any X1 console http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/may13/05-21xboxpr.aspx


Twitch broadcasting* - *Allows captures to be streamed directly to Twitch, similar to current HDPVR capping/streaming capability. http://blog.twitch.tv/2013/06/twitch-announces-xbox-one-integration/


Game capture with editing tools, uploadable to Twitch, YouTube, Facebook etc* &#8211; *Allows gameplay recorded by the X1&#8217;s game DVR functionality to be edited by a suite of tools directly on the console. Also allows for you to let your friends edit content as you see fit. Content can then be uploaded to various popular streaming/social media websities. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/may13/05-21xboxpr.aspx, http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/11/xbox-one-dashboard/


Skype voice and video chat* - *The X1 will employ the use of Skype capability. Will allow your fiends and family to Skype you from a plethora of supported devices. Will also allow you to effectively video conference with your X1. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/may13/05-21xboxpr.aspx


8-man party chat/team speak returns. Private chat as well.* - *Pretty self explanatory. Party chat, teamspeak, private chat etc makes its return from the X360. http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...l-support-eight-for-party-chat-at-launch.aspx


Skeletal tracking, body and joint orientation, force tracking, heart rate, body temp, and emotion tracking via Kinect 2. Sure to allow for many gameplay innovations. Imagine giving hand signals to your squad in a tactical shooter or jump scares in horror games if you attempt to turn your head away lol. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bydLSVVuaRM ,
 


Kinect 2 functions as a mic if needed, with noise canceling* -*
 


Voice messaging* - *Makes its return from the X360. Self explanatory really.


Kinect 2 biometrics recognition- Along with custom profiles, only certain voices can power down the console for example. Will also inevitably be used for various account securities or custom parental locks. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi5kMNfgDS4 (shown on video)


HDMI-in* - *Currently only offered on the X1. HDMI input allows for connecting other HDMI devices such as other consoles directly to the X1. Users can them simply switch inputs and play that console for example without requiring a second HDMI port. This is only one example of HDMI-in use. http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/08/xbox-one-neat-features/, http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-hdmi-passthrough/


IR Blasting, configurable to many home devices, auto power on/off* &#8211; *Will allow the user to add various devices to a configurable list within the X1 gui, then using IR blasting, power up or power down those devices directly. Will be useful when dealing with various entertainment systems, will allow you to power on your TV, cable box, some surround sound systems etc simultaneously with your Xbox One.http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-hdmi-passthrough/


Background downloading/installation with instant play* &#8211; *While also tied into multi-tasking, allows for gamers to play games while other games are being downloaded or installed. Will come in handly when you want to install a game, yet don&#8217;t want to have to wait for that process to finish. Go ahead and start playing right away. http://www.joystiq.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-lets-you-play-immediately-during-installs-suspend-an/ , http://news.xbox.com/2013/08/xbox-one-digital-games-and-live-gold


Haptic feedback controllers, player tracked, functions as wired controller with USB* &#8211; *The X1 controller uses what they refer to as rumble triggers to add another layer to overall immersion. This allows for different feedback from different types of guns in an FPS for example, or different feedbacks while on different surfaces for a game such as Forza 5. http://gizmodo.com/xbox-one-controller-hands-on-rumbling-triggers-are-fre-509174701


Xbox Live account parity between 360/One* &#8211; *Your XBL account is valid for both consoles. http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/22/4354646/xbox-live-gold-memberships-apply-to-both-xbox-one-and-360,http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/21/43...mpatible-across-xbox-one-360-communicate-chat


Windows 8 kernel - Provides parity between many Live marketplace apps/games and X1. http://www.neowin.net/news/xbox-one-uses-the-windows-kernal-completes-the-ecosystem
Other


Indie support/programs, growing list of patrons, http://www.nowgamer.com/news/206489...am_has_received_boatload_of_applications.html


Any account on your console can benefit from your Gold membership, http://news.xbox.com/2013/08/xbox-one-digital-games-and-live-gold


$1 billion dollars in first year exclusive game developments, http://www.gamespot.com/articles/microsoft-investing-1-billion-into-xbox-one-games/1100-6408992/


Ability to purchase full games digitally and immediately upon release http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/license


Fifa/NFL partnerships, fantasy sports leagues http://news.xbox.com/2013/09/ent-xbox-microsoft-sports , http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/03/microsoft-shows-off-espn-nfl-fantasy-football-for-xbox-one/


Xbox TV - http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/microsoft-announces-halo-live-action-tv-series-created-by-343-an/


Region free http://www.geek.com/games/xbox-one-...-play-on-imported-consoles-just-fine-1567452/
Potential features/ W.I.P


Game streaming service (Microsoft Rio prototype streaming service) http://stage.gamespot.com/news/micr...powered-streaming-game-service-report-6415053


Backwards compatibility (Microsoft Rio prototype streaming service) http://gamerant.com/xbox-one-cloud-backwards-compatibility/, http://stage.gamespot.com/news/micr...powered-streaming-game-service-report-6415053


Mods, both player and developer created (still in review) - http://www.nowgamer.com/news/201800...s_its_up_to_developers_says_major_nelson.html


Family Share, share full digital games to 10 friends or family (was implemented, later removed but likely to return in the future) http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/jul/17/xbox-one-family-sharing-microsoft
 ManRightChea, Yesterday at 2:53 PM 


Last edited by GTporsche, Today at 3:18 AM


----------



## GKID69 (Nov 11, 2013)

rather the ps4


----------



## Russ3ll (Nov 20, 2013)

Ill keep my 360, last thing I need is either of those two eye soars in my entertainment center.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Nov 20, 2013)

if the ps4 isn't backwards compatible i'm getting neither.


----------



## obijohn (Nov 24, 2013)

PS 4 likely, but not right away. I have an Xbox and PS 3 and plenty of games to play, but i never cared for the XBox as much as the PS3. Aside from the fact it looks like a plastic toy compared to the PS3, the PS3 has better graphics and controllers.

Looks aren't as much as an issue this generation, but based on games and pricing the PS4 looks to be the way to go. I don't want a full on entertainment box for a hundred bucks more that does the same thing as my other stuff I already have, I just want a console that does games


----------



## oliviabatty (Dec 6, 2013)

PC will be the only gaming device i will ever own but if i have to choose b/t ps4 and xbox one, i will go with PS4


----------



## GKID69 (Dec 11, 2013)

ps4 has computer graphics if not better


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 18, 2013)

I got the xbox one, and it's trippy because it litterly is listening to you all the time even in game (bf4).my kids will ask if we can ride to the store and guy in game says "hey I need ride."


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2013)

Greensome said:


> Really don't understand why anyone at this forum would want to put an online camera and mic in their living room. I'd go with PS4 if I have to choose between the two.
> 
> The whole online issue, accounts, having so much of one's information transferred to Micro$oft and God knows who else... it really is a bit Orwellian to me... and I don't think I've ever used that term before.


You just know that there is going to be some little bastard out there ready to hack these webcams to see and record private scenes. There is now way I am getting an XboxONE.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 19, 2013)

I got both and the Xbox one is much better all around. I dont use the kinect though as it is annoying and a huge security issue. Games graphics, online play all better on the xbox one. Both overpriced so glad I have a "guy" for discounts lol


----------

